# Got An Appointment For Covid-19  Vaccine



## Chet (Jan 20, 2021)

In PA we are going into the second phase of inoculations which includes 65 and over. On my health care system's website it was needed to navigate through multiple pages dealing with the if/then/else questions, and after two tries I got an appointment for Feb 19 in the morning. It seems like a long wait, but it must be a logistical head ache to have the vaccine there and ready to be administered expeditiously. I don't think the vaccine has a shelf life where you can let it lay around until someone walks in a for a shot.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

In MD, it's become almost like wandering i into a casino in Vegas and hoping you get lucky. You are informed that you are eligible, based on your age or occupational status, then it's up to you to find a place that actually has the vaccine!  Yesterday I wasted hours on the phone, and got nowhere. We just have to wait until the state contacts us (we have to pre-register), and if we want to, we can make umpteen phone calls hoping we connect with a vaccination site that actually has some of the stuff on hand.


----------



## Chet (Jan 21, 2021)

I just saw on the news that they were giving the vaccine through pharmacys and now they have trouble with supply... but through a pharmacy? My pharmacists are always loaded with filling prescriptions.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 21, 2021)

Chet said:


> I just saw on the news that they were giving the vaccine through pharmacys and now they have trouble with supply... but through a pharmacy? My pharmacists are always loaded with filling prescriptions.


I hope they are fully prepared to deal with a severe reaction if needed.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

Also, they are promising us that next week, it will be available at Giant pharmacies (right there in the supermarket), and at Walgreen's. Since so far I've had no luck connecting with a vaccination site, I guess I'm happy to see that, and will go if one of them "grants" me an appointment. But I'd really feel better getting it at a doctor's office or a hospital.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 22, 2021)

I was very fortunate. I received a date and time which was yesterday.  That place is a well oiled machine. I signed in, received a card to bring in.
Went in and I was third in line and first two were already walking to someone.  A few questions, got the shot and off to a waiting area for 10 min to make sure there were no side effects. (I stayed for 15 min) then left.
NOT painful and today no side effects, even where the shot was.  I am very fortunate.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 22, 2021)

OldEnough said:


> I was very fortunate. I received a date and time which was yesterday.


How do you get the second shot, will they contact you or do you wait and make an appointment?


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 22, 2021)

For the first one I could use an email link from our regular doctors office/hospital.

They will contact me  near the time for my second one.  I'll request the list of open appointments and choose that works best for me.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 22, 2021)

I am tapping my foot here and hoping to get my shot by the spring????


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 22, 2021)

Chet said:


> In PA we are going into the second phase of inoculations which includes 65 and over. On my health care system's website it was needed to navigate through multiple pages dealing with the if/then/else questions, and after two tries I got an appointment for Feb 19 in the morning. It seems like a long wait, but it must be a logistical head ache to have the vaccine there and ready to be administered expeditiously. I don't think the vaccine has a shelf life where you can let it lay around until someone walks in a for a shot.


it does not. it's good for about 5 days. and then they have to work on making sure the second dose of the same one is in place for round two. it takes time to get that all done. once it's available to everyone it will get easier i'm sure.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Hoping the J & J shot is approved soon.  That will take more pressure off.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 22, 2021)

My wife and I got ours scheduled for mid Feb. The website was difficult to navigate and had us scratching our heads more than once.


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2021)

I have to go to the local theatre tomorrow, Sunday 24th
for the vaccine, I have no idea who will administer it!

Mike.


----------



## Pam (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm getting mine done this afternoon at a Health Centre in town. My son had his done last week (key worker) and said all was done very smoothly and efficiently. It seems like this area is very well organised and all is going according to plan.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Chet said:


> I just saw on the news that they were giving the vaccine through pharmacys and now they have trouble with supply... but through a pharmacy? My pharmacists are always loaded with filling prescriptions.


I live right next-door to a pharmacy so this would be the most convenient thing for me. The chemist is quite knowledgeable and has given me more advice on my medication than I ever got from my doctor.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Pharmacists in the US have advanced degrees; most have (Pharm D.) doctorates.  Some with 5 year (non doctorates) were grandfathered in, but currently one must have this PhD in order to even take the licensing exam.  

Licensed prescription areas of pharmacies can only be open when a licensed pharmacist is present. 

Given all this - and knowing my nieces's schooling and residencies before she became a pharmacist - I'd feel comfortable getting this vaccination at a pharmacy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2021)

Chet said:


> I just saw on the news that they were giving the vaccine through pharmacys and now they have trouble with supply... but through a pharmacy? My pharmacists are always loaded with filling prescriptions.


CVS always gives flu shots so I don't see why they wouldn't start giving shots for the virus too.


----------



## Leann (Jan 25, 2021)

I was able to get an appointment for February 9th for the first shot. I thought it would be later than that so I'm grateful.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2021)

Our area of the State has 10,000 vaccine shots, I am 19,000 on the list!!!   

After receiving 6,000 Moderna vaccine doses last week, DCPH will receive 8,000 as the state continues to gradually increase its distribution. In addition to those 8,000, the department also will be receiving 1,950 doses of the Pfizer vaccine — the first non-Moderna shipment, meaning it will have to juggle the two types moving forward.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

I finally did get my first shot last Friday. The problem now is, I can't find a way to make an appointment for the second shot! I don't even know if it's a different kind of appointment, or if you just register all over again as if it were the first time.

Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll call me when the three-week time is getting near?


----------



## Della (Jan 26, 2021)

What a sad mess it all is.

Ohio isn't vaccinating for "65 and older" until February 8th, but they are taking registrations to schedule now.  I registered my husband last week and haven't heard back yet.

My son (53) has a serious pre-existing condition and works the register in a grocery store where he waits on hundreds of people a day, but there's no word when he'll _ever _get vaccinated.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 29, 2021)

Did any of you receive a small white card with your information on it?  When I turn mine over it tells me the earliest date that I can receive my next one and that I'll b contacted in time to make that appointment or one soon after.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 29, 2021)

The hubs and I have an appointment to get our 1st vaccine dose on Sunday, January 31st.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I finally did get my first shot last Friday. The problem now is, I can't find a way to make an appointment for the second shot! I don't even know if it's a different kind of appointment, or if you just register all over again as if it were the first time.
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll call me when the three-week time is getting near?


From what I've seen and heard, the place where you received your first vaccine has all the information and will contact you when the second dose is due to be given.  Weren't you given a immunization card?   They are writing the date you have to return on this card.... plus the date the first one was received.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I finally did get my first shot last Friday. The problem now is, I can't find a way to make an appointment for the second shot! I don't even know if it's a different kind of appointment, or if you just register all over again as if it were the first time.
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll call me when the three-week time is getting near?


Hopefully they keep a good record and have someone doing just that.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

Pam, I did get the immunization card, but there is no date on it for the second shot. However, this morning I did get a text from the hospital saying that when the time comes near for my second dose, I will be notified by phone call and/or text.  At that time, we will set up an appointment. So hooray!


----------

